# jennings buckmaster module help



## Mark Land (Dec 4, 2003)

Al, send me some good, close, in focus pics of the cam and module and I will see if I have something he might be able to use. I have a stock of old Jennings parts and a few mods, but they did use different cames on several of those models and maybe different modules as well. Also would need to know the exact model he has as well. Thanks [email protected]


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Appears you have a BM2000PWC:

BUCKMSTR BM 2000 PWC 33 PWC 1-WING 
BUCKMSTR BM 2000 PWC 32 PWC 2-WING 
BUCKMSTR BM 2000 PWC 31 PWC 3-WING 
BUCKMSTR BM 2000 PWC 30 PWC 4-WING 
BUCKMSTR BM 2000 PWC 29 PWC 5-WING 
BUCKMSTR BM 2000 PWC 28 PWC 6-WING 
BUCKMSTR BM 2000 PWC 27 PWC 7-WING 
BUCKMSTR BM 2000 PWC 26 PWC 8-WING


----------



## MCArchery (Apr 6, 2005)

*Jennings Buckmaster Modules*

I have most of their modules in stock. Give me a call and I can help you figure out which you need. There were a couple similar models that had slightly different draw length spans.


----------



## Joec1 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Module*



MCArchery said:


> I have most of their modules in stock. Give me a call and I can help you figure out which you need. There were a couple similar models that had slightly different draw length spans.


I am also in need of module. I am looking to buy a 25" Draw Length Module for a Jennings Buckmaster bow. The bow serial # is 1556149. I am located in Indianapolis, IN. If you can help please call me on 317-246-6563. Thanks, Joe c


----------

